# Sonny-Bob Lodge on Oba Lake (Canada)



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

We are bringing back the family Canada fishing trips again this year ! ! ! 

My uncle has always wanted to try one of the trips that drops you off by train. We are thinking about Sonny-Bob Lodge on Oba Lake. Has anyone been to this camp before? looking for feedback (the good, the bad & the ugly ! ! !) 

Thanks ! !


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

It's Official ! ! ! 

July 15 - 19 ... We will be on Oba Lake ! !! ! 

Is it July yet ??????


----------

